# Apaches LOG Dateien



## DJ_Apfel (21. November 2003)

Hi Leute, ich wollte wissen ob man bzw. wie man beim Apache Server 1.3 einstellt das er nichts mehr in die LOG-Dateien schreibt oder noch besser: Er soll nur einen Eintrag pro Zugriff und pro Tag eintragen (könnte er ja evtl. an der IP Adresse erkennen). Was auch noch interessant für mich wäre ist, ob man eine Größe festlegen kann z.B. 1MB und ab da an löscht Apache ältere Einträge in der LOG Datei.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (22. November 2003)

Google mal ein bisschen nach logrotate - es erfüllt ungefähr letzteres. In VHosts kannst du noch CustomLog und ErrorLog als Direktive setzen.


----------

